# Dropped posts?



## shesulsa (Jan 4, 2006)

Today I have posted three or four times to threads, waited for the page to reload, saw the post, closed the tab, only to find the post completely missing later on.

What gives??


----------



## mantis (Jan 4, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Today I have posted three or four times to threads, waited for the page to reload, saw the post, closed the tab, only to find the post completely missing later on.
> 
> What gives??


happens to me everytime i post something stupid or makes others angry!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2006)

Nothing that I'm aware of. Sure you didn't hit preview?


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 4, 2006)

Positive.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2006)

Don't know what to say. Haven't seen and db errors today.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 4, 2006)

Psst, Bob...



It's prolly Alzheimer's...


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 4, 2006)

Not funny.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2006)

Could be the hamsters saw the comments about brownies, got the munchies and are right now trying to figure out how to get to either wachington, or just a local bakery.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

Could be your connection if it's not a MT problem...except that you saw the post come up. I've had this happen to me _rarely _over the several years I've been eher, but not often and not recently.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 4, 2006)

What about missing threads? Earlier today there was a thread titled 'Crazy Lady' and it was supposed to have a clip on it and for some reason it didn't pan out. I happened to know about an interesting story about a grandmother who beat up a burglar with aikido she'd learned about 30 years ago and posted a link to the story on that thread.

Now the whole thread's gone. Did something happen or did I do something wrong? :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 4, 2006)

Thread was tossed as inappropriate I believe.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 4, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Thread was tossed as inappropriate I believe.


 
Ah. It wasn't because of my link was it? I'd think a story about an elderly woman defending herself against a burglar would be a good thing. Anyway, my apologies if I posted something inappropriate, that wasn't my intention.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 4, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Ah. It wasn't because of my link was it? I'd think a story about an elderly woman defending herself against a burglar would be a good thing. Anyway, my apologies if I posted something inappropriate, that wasn't my intention.



This first link was somewhat inappropriate and was edited by the author once he realised that.  Since the thread had no purpose any longer, it was tossed.  I didn't see your addition to it, perhaps others didn't as well.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 4, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> This first link was somewhat inappropriate and was edited by the author once he realised that. Since the thread had no purpose any longer, it was tossed. I didn't see your addition to it, perhaps others didn't as well.


 
Whew! Okay. I was afraid I did something wrong and was just trying to find out what it was. I like it here and I don't want to mess this up for myself if I can help it. 

And thanks for the info Lisa, I appreciate it.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 4, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Since the thread had no purpose any longer, it was tossed.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 6, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Could be your connection if it's not a MT problem...except that you saw the post come up. I've had this happen to me _rarely _over the several years I've been eher, but not often and not recently.


 
I have a simple dial-up (dark ages, I know) and my connection often times out and drops posts (here and elsewhere) when we have heavy rains (old connection).


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 6, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I have a simple dial-up (dark ages, I know) and my connection often times out and drops posts (here and elsewhere) when we have heavy rains (old connection).



Ah. Maybe that has something to do with it.  I'm on the ancient dial-up and it drops even Trilliam IMs in progress without even shutting down.  I've been told I'm the only one people have a problem with on that program, so ... yeah, I'm thinking it's the dial-up.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 6, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Ah. Maybe that has something to do with it. I'm on the ancient dial-up and it drops even Trilliam IMs in progress without even shutting down. I've been told I'm the only one people have a problem with on that program, so ... yeah, I'm thinking it's the dial-up.


 
Cold and humidity do it to my connection, so winter (right now!) is the worst time of the year for this problem.


----------

